# Anybody own a Browning BAR Safari?



## colorcountrygunner

I'm currently in the market for a new big game hunting rifle and have found myself enamored with the Browning BAR. My dad has one in .300 win mag that I used to kill my first and only elk to date with. If the old man would sell it to me I would be all over it! 

I'm really considering in buying a brand new Browning BAR safari grade in .300 win mag. Well, at least after doing some serious saving up. Have you seen the price tag on a new safari? :shock: Ouch!! I've always been a very practical guy and never saw any reason to spend big money on a hunting rifle when I could pick up something like a savage axis or a Ruger American and top it with a decent scope and have a deer/elk slayer all for under $500. But lately I don't know what's gotten into me. I want a cadillac big game rifle and I won't rest until I get one!

For those of you who have one or any experience with one what can you tell me about it? Is it worth the price tag? Good accuracy? Dependable? Thanks in advance for any feedback!


----------



## tapehoser

I have a BAR Safari II chambered for .243 Winchester. Finest piece of workmanship I own. Mine came with a muzzle brake so it's louder than [bleep]. But hey...SO soft on the shoulder.

My reloads for it are 95 grain Nosler Partition and it's topped with a Leupold scope. The thing will shoot under and inch all day long.

Honestly, because it's so nice, I rarely shoot it. I just rub it with a diaper after I drool over it. Also, having the brake makes it difficult to use on the hunt. I can't stand to be deaf out in the field (ear plugs).


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Sounds awesome tapehoser. A semi auto .243 with a muzzle brake. That's gotta be quite the gentle gun.


----------



## Huge29

I have my dad's BAR that he bought in the 60's in 7 mag. Not terribly accurate and quite heavy. It misses the eject every once in a while. I certainly appreciate wanting the better stuff; if that is what you want save up and get it. It is a lifetime investment and something of quality will serve you well and you can pass on as an heirloom. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Rspeters

I had a BAR in 300 win mag, it wasn't very dependable and not very accurate so I got rid of it. It was a soft-shooter though.


----------



## Frisco Pete

> I have a BAR Safari II chambered for .243 Winchester... Mine came with a muzzle brake so it's louder than [bleep]. But hey...SO soft on the shoulder.


That would be the Browning BOSS system that allows you to turn a part of the brake to change barrel vibrations and tune the accuracy by experimentation. This is especially helpful on the BAR as they have a rep for not being always as accurate as most bolt guns - all depending on the individual rifle. Sometimes Browning would cut a bit of barrel off an accuracy problematic BAR and it would then shoot well. The BOSS does the same thing in effect.

Obviously a muzzle brake isn't needed on a .243 and the noise from the BOSS is obnoxious. Therefore Browning also had the tunable BOSS part with no holes (no brake) to make the noise level "normal". 
You just need to contact them and see if and where you can buy the solid BOSS part.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Thanks for the replies guys. I get a lot of mixed reviews on the accuracy and dependability of the BAR. Even though BARs seem to be the standard by which all other semi-auto hunting rifles are judged I still hear tales of inaccuracy and unreliable function. This really muddies the waters now. Hmmm, back to the original plan of a Remington 700 bdl? If so they do not have it in .300 win mag so do I stick with the old reliable '06 or maybe try out the 7mm remington mag...maybe I'll look into the Browning X bolt...Oh geez, look what you guys have done!


----------



## Mavis13

You can't go wrong with a 700; but just to make things worse have you considered a Winchester Mod 70??


----------



## OKEE

Love my browning bar 7mm mag. Best gun I have ever owned. love the semi auto. it did take some time to get used to shooting .


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Any loading problems with your BAR okee? Do you find the accuracy acceptable? I'm glad to hear you like it.


----------



## Mojo1

I got my first Bar when I graduated high school, dad gave it to me. It's a 7mm mag, after getting the trigger worked its a very accurate shooter. Sub 1" groups when you use seeming it likes. It hates the old 175gr loads, loves the PCM 140 gr Barnes loads. Never had an ejection issue from any of mine until I started hand loading, but that was my fault, once I perfected my sizing process, no problems.

I've had a 308, 270, 30-06, 338 mag as well as the 300 mag at different times. Still have the 308 and 30-06. Those do well it the accuracy department. The 338 was a horrible shooting gun, not sure why, it just sucked. The 270 and 300 were so-so and I traded them off for other guns.
None of mine were the fancier grade guns and only one had a boss on them (the 338); it didn't help a lick and was far too loud.


----------



## Mojo1

If you get a bar or if you are someone that's owns one, consider getting the trigger worked on. I've been using Bill Springfield out of co. See 
http://www.triggerwork.net/index.html
For more info
He does great work, charges reasonable and is timely!


----------



## OKEE

My younger son does not like to shoot it because it feels heavier to him . He has a harder time keeping it steady while shooting. I think the accuracy issue is not the guns fault. So many things can affect the accuracy of a gun. As of yet I have had no issues .


----------



## Huge29

OKEE said:


> I think the accuracy issue is not the guns fault. So many things can affect the accuracy of a gun. As of yet I have had no issues .


What is the accuracy of yours? Mine is a 7mag and shot from a lead sled, so the human error element is greatly reduced and I still have a hard time keeping it below 1 moa.


----------



## Mojo1

Huge29 said:


> What is the accuracy of yours? Mine is a 7mag and shot from a lead sled, so the human error element is greatly reduced and I still have a hard time keeping it below 1 moa.


Once my 7mm started to open its groups up, on someone's else's advice, I did a hard core barrel cleaning, took the better part of 4 hours, man you should have seen the gunk I cleaned out of the barrel (and it appeared clean beforehand).

I can't remember the brand of copper cleaner I used now, but don't get that stuff on the wood.

After that cleaning the groups went back to normal for it.


----------



## Mojo1

If you don't already have a BAR, you might want to look into the new updated model ones. My buddy has a 270WSM short trac, and it's a good shooter. 

I've actually toyed with the idea of getting one of those, but I already have a lights out shooter in my A-bolt in 270 WSM.


----------



## Huge29

Mojo1 said:


> Once my 7mm started to open its groups up, on someone's else's advice, I did a hard core barrel cleaning, took the better part of 4 hours, man you should have seen the gunk I cleaned out of the barrel (and it appeared clean beforehand).
> 
> I can't remember the brand of copper cleaner I used now, but don't get that stuff on the wood.
> 
> After that cleaning the groups went back to normal for it.


Good to know, thanks!


----------

